# My poor glasses!



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone else have the same problem? My poor glasses are bitten, pulled, chewed, hung from, climbed- never any rest! My new bird Lily is all about the glasses too! I'd take them off but I'm blind as a bat without them lol! All my birds try to eat them....the best toys are always the ones they can't have  if I take them off their faces are a picture 'oh, what do we do now? '


----------



## Spork (Apr 10, 2011)

I had this exact same problem! I used to have to wait to put away my contacts and bring out the glasses only after Alex has gone to bed. But I found that so long as there's something to keep him distracted, he's not too interested in the glasses. If you have an old pair around that you don't use anymore, see if they'll play with that instead. Scraps of paper and birdy treats work great too. 
Then again, 'tiels seem to have a thing for getting into specifically what we don't want them to be interested in. :wacko:


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

Haha yes I offer them lots of other things! They only want the glasses lol!


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Galilea is the same! lol I wonder what it is with 'tiels and glasses? I don't normally wear glasses, I always use contacts, but my bf wears glasses and Galilea thinks they're the coolest toy. She's chewed at them enough that one of the lenses keeps popping out of the frame now and needs to be fixed. Another thing she loves, but I do my best to keep her from, is wires. She's almost chewed right through the plastic of the wire on my phone charger and laptop charger! Mostly I worry about her getting electrocuted, so it's a safety issue, but oh man she loves to chew them. A colleague of mine has hockey taped his laptop charger wire because his cat chews it, maybe I should try that too lol


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've got two tiels and two lovies and they all love my glasses! And yes my phone charger too! Little monkeys lol.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sunny and Roo both love my glasses. And then if I take my glasses off, they try to preen my eyelashes instead. :wacko:


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

ROFLMAO, yes, same here, Joe loves to nibble on my glasses too, he especially loves those with the shiny bits... also when I got my new pair 3 days ago he had this cheeky look on his face, head tilted, body leaned forward and looked into my face and pecked on the temples..... hahahahaha, I took them off and he hissed.... maybe he doesnt like the animal print on them?
But in general he loves to nibble regardless which pair I got on, my cheeky puff muffin, one day he even flew to me and landed on the bridge, resulting in me having a tiel in my face, a cute vision of his feathered tummy, ticklish feathers on my nose, Joe preening my fringe and me hoping he won't drop a sultana.... MUST LOVE HIM


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

My lou loves glasses he sits playing with them all the time we just cant get him to play with anything else


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Sunny and Roo both love my glasses. And then if I take my glasses off, they try to preen my eyelashes instead. :wacko:


LOL Galileo likes preening my eyelashes too! I flinch away though because she has a habit of preening a bit too enthusiastically and trying to remove whatever she thinks doesn't belong (my poor birth marks!). And I have mascara on sometimes, which is definitely not good for her. I do my best to not let her but sometimes she sneaks up on me when I'm lying down! Once she did that and ended up with black mascara streaks on her beak :blink: oops lol


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, I try not to let my guys get too close to my eyes. Not that I think they'd hurt me intentionally, but an accidental peck in the eye would not be good. Plus I also wear eye makeup. One time, Roo managed to perch on the bridge of my glasses and stick her head behind the lenses to try and get at my eyelashes. I told her that was not cool.


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Yeah, I try not to let my guys get too close to my eyes. Not that I think they'd hurt me intentionally, but an accidental peck in the eye would not be good. Plus I also wear eye makeup. One time, Roo managed to perch on the bridge of my glasses and stick her head behind the lenses to try and get at my eyelashes. I told her that was not cool.


Hahaha I've never had Galilea land on my face like that (or my bf's glasses). I think we still kind of have this slightly panicky reaction when she flies at us because she's only started flying a few weeks ago and her and us are both getting used to it. I kinda dodge on instinct when she flies anywhere near my head, I avoid having a face full of claws, especially since we've been lazy and haven't trimmed them in a while, and I don't like her landing/siting on my head. We had a friend over once that she REALLY liked for some reason (she would constantly fly only to him to sit on his shoulder). She would fly at his face and it was the funniest thing to watch his reaction (he's never been around a bird), cuz he's not used to having an animal flying at his face and you can't exactly swat at her, so it's like an "omg what do I do?!" panic reaction and a backwards lunge/fall. lol she would end up on his shoulder anyway


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

Haha looks like its a worldwide issue! My birds try to preen my eyelashes as well! I've got a head full of hair but nope, they want the little lashes!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

So glad I got lasik sugery years ago! My birds do love to preen my eyelashes. And most of the time I let them because I think it is sweet. But ouch!


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

Kevin loves to preen my eyelashes and eyebrows. He also likes to try to pry open my mouth and will attempt to intercept anything I am eating.

I don't wear my glasses too often but I think he would love them!


----------



## aliasalie (Aug 25, 2011)

That is pretty much the story of my glasses, except they are still in tact-- so far 
I think I've posted this pic before, but here is Casper favourite position:









and then occasionally he likes to slick his head behind the lens and chew while rubbing his fluffy little head against my eye-- as weird as it is, I loooveee that feeling of his feathers!


----------



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

My baby then 6 months old also loved playing with my glasses until one day they fell apart. He had managed to unscrew the little screw by the frame so I don't allow him to touch my glasses. Imagine icf he had swallowed it ! I wouldn't have noticed and I'm sure it would of harmed him inside.

I rarely wear mascara but when I sometimes lie down with him he does start to preen them. Only trouble is he starts to play with the folds of my eye lids which can very sore !


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

I thought Tori was the only one! 
My eyes are not safe, my eyelashes get preened and glasses get chewed!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

aliasalie said:


> That is pretty much the story of my glasses, except they are still in tact-- so far
> I think I've posted this pic before, but here is Casper favourite position:
> 
> 
> ...


When I was a kid I had a tiel who did that and I remember really loving how it felt  Makes me want to go get glasses again thinking about it lol!


----------



## vixen89 (Apr 27, 2012)

hanna said:


> ROFLMAO, yes, same here, Joe loves to nibble on my glasses too, he especially loves those with the shiny bits... also when I got my new pair 3 days ago he had this cheeky look on his face, head tilted, body leaned forward and looked into my face and pecked on the temples..... hahahahaha, I took them off and he hissed.... maybe he doesnt like the animal print on them?
> But in general he loves to nibble regardless which pair I got on, my cheeky puff muffin, one day he even flew to me and landed on the bridge, resulting in me having a tiel in my face, a cute vision of his feathered tummy, ticklish feathers on my nose, Joe preening my fringe and me hoping he won't drop a sultana.... MUST LOVE HIM


Eeeeeee Hanna I also call my bird a puff muffin or fluff muffin!didn't think anyone else would too hahs


----------



## vixen89 (Apr 27, 2012)

Do any other girls here have a problem of their tiel trying to preen and chew mascara off your eyelashes? I have a serial lash muncher.


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah all mine would if I let them, but I wear mascara every day so its a no-go!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

all my tiels love my glasses thats why i kept my old pair when they are out i have them on 


on another note my dog got hold of my 2 week old hearing aids chewd the crap out of them but under the waranty they were fully covered


----------

